# Alternative to Desitin?



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I posted recently in this thread that we're having problems with DS's penis being red/raw/painful. We've tried Vaseline, Balmex, and Sudocrem and we're still not rid of the problem. A few people (including DS's doctor and DH's grandma) have recommended Desitin, but I just can't bring myself to use that because I'm grossed out by the cod liver oil. I'm looking for something else that we can try that's as effective but without animal ingredients. I'm not worried about my cloth diapers because I can use a fleece liner, I just need something that will be effective.

TIA for any replies or suggestions!


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Forgot to sub


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if you would be willing to try this or not, but I had some surgery a few years back that left me in bad shape....ahem...."in behind." My doctor recommended an ointment called Calmoseptine. It's OTC, but the pharmacy keeps it behind the counter so you have to ask for it.

It's mostly zinc oxide and menthol, with calamine and a few other ingredients. It doesn't burn or sting, but the menthol will kind of give that sort of "icy" feeling like Vicks does.

Here is a link to the product homepage.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

maybe try california baby diaper cream? They sell it at target, it's more money than desitin but doesn't have the nasty smell or crap in it and works really well. We still have the same tube from 6 months ago.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

California Baby makes a zinc diaper cream w/o cod liver oil. You can get it at Whole Food and Target.


----------



## Micheliala (May 4, 2004)

I use Burts Bees diaper ointment, works just as well as desitin for us








and it doesn't stain the diapers! (which is a nice bonus)


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
maybe try california baby diaper cream? They sell it at target, it's more money than desitin but doesn't have the nasty smell or crap in it and works really well. We still have the same tube from 6 months ago.

oops! we cross posted. didn't mean to be redundant.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

We've had pretty good luck with Burt's Bees, and even better luck with Weleda Diaper Care. Seemed to work wonders for us.


----------



## mylittlefiredancer (Oct 23, 2005)

burt's bees all the way!

nichole


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footprintsbaby* 
and even better luck with Weleda Diaper Care. Seemed to work wonders for us.









: It cleared a horrible rash (I was using the normal stuff) completey in just overnight. I was amazed. And it smells lovely too!


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS gets a lot of rashes and we love Angel Baby Bottom Balm.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

We have used BB's and CB's creams, but found plain con startch worked best for us.

nak


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

We found Lanolin and calendula did wonders for us. We used this one http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...od=446&xSec=57 DS had terrible eczema and this helped, A LOT. Also our saving grace was neem oil. here is a good info site www.neemdirect.com we used the straight up oil with unparrellel results. HTH let me know if you have questions.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Burt's Bees all the way!! I have noticed ds's penis being a little red at the tip of it and I put a little BB's on it and it clears it right up!







I used to use Desitin but I think BB's works even better and it doesn't have all the crap in it!


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Burt's Bees heals everything...I use it on my dry hands, too.









Also, I give vinegar baths during a bad diaper rash...that or an oatmeal bath, depending on the severity.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

keep an eye on those ingredients in burts bees as clorox has bought them. Wouldn't surprise me if different ingred ended up showing up.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I've never seen Desitin as particulalry effective. We've had good luck with the Weleda cream, Earth's Best Baby organic and my new favourite, http://www.nurtured.ca/Scripts/prodV...p?idproduct=74 Bum Bum Balm! That stuff heals ANYTHING including DS's allergy related rashes, which I find really hard to get rid of.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiddoson* 
keep an eye on those ingredients in burts bees as clorox has bought them. Wouldn't surprise me if different ingred ended up showing up.

Oh my goodness! I had no idea they got bought out by Clorox. They are located near me, so it's company I've always tried to support. Seems like everything gets bought out by some huge corporation these days.


----------



## Mom2Connor_Allie (Oct 7, 2008)

I offer Northern Essence diaper salve products which are all natural. They work really well and are safe for use on cloth diapers.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiddoson* 
keep an eye on those ingredients in burts bees as clorox has bought them. Wouldn't surprise me if different ingred ended up showing up.

Did not know this, thank you for sharing that info.

we used Bag Balm (green tin) -- successfully.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Micheliala* 
I use Burts Bees diaper ointment, works just as well as desitin for us








and it doesn't stain the diapers! (which is a nice bonus)

LOVE it







: it smells great, doesn't stain, and it isn't filled yucky stuff!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

calmoseptine is awesome. I am a CNA and we used it in the nursing home on bed sores and coccyx breakdown. Bag balm is awesome too.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *footprintsbaby* 
We've had pretty good luck with Burt's Bees, and even better luck with Weleda Diaper Care. Seemed to work wonders for us.









:


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

I really really really recommend Triple Paste! It says medicated ointment on it but it just has high % of zinc oxide. it works so well and doesn't have that horrible smell. my ds has super sensitive skin and triple paste does wonders from the first use- got rid of that raw rash and can be used at every diaper change if desired. i really can't say enough good things about it.i also use cloth diapers and it washes right out and doesn't stain.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiddoson* 
keep an eye on those ingredients in burts bees as clorox has bought them. Wouldn't surprise me if different ingred ended up showing up.

Yeah, this sucks. But bottom line to me is that a natural product is a natural product. It is better than Desitin in my book and sold at my local grocery. I don't think that Clorox is going to change the ingredients. They aren't going to mess with what sells!


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

We actually have some Calmoseptine and I hadn't thought to try it for this yet! I think I thought the menthol-ness would sting. But we'll try that and see how it works. If not I'll try one of the other recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiddoson* 
keep an eye on those ingredients in burts bees as clorox has bought them. Wouldn't surprise me if different ingred ended up showing up.









Didn't know they were bought out. I also recommend Weleda diaper cream. It takes a little more to get the job done because it's thinner than Burt's Bees, but it's good. We've also had luck with Triple Paste, too.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Here it is. I'm saddened by this. I do feel like BB sold out. Clorox? Seriously. Anyways, it explains why I've found it in so many mainstream stores recently. Okay; enough hijacking. Sorry.


----------

